# JK Farms 2018 Waiting thread



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

We are expecting 2018 kids!!!!! It has been a long wait to finally see some does progress and show signs that the are pregnant! So far Lizzy, Ella, Athena, Briar, and Elena are expecting and due to deliver sometime in February! Today I have felt kicks from Elena, Athena, and Lizzy! Strangely Elena does have much of an udder growing but there is something that is starting! I'll try my hardest to get pictures of them tomorrow! All the girls are bred by my Purebred Kiko buck Duke. I'm still waiting on Luna, Eva, and Emilia but so far there are no signs of pregnancy in them.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

What breed are your Does


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Briar is a pygmy kiko cross
Athena has pygmy kiko and fainter in her
Luna is a Nubian 
The others are purebred Kiko


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Good luck with your does!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

For some reason Ella's (first second pic) udder just doesn't show up in pictures maybe when it gets bigger it will.














Elena~














Athena~















Lizzy~















Briar~















Sorry the pictures aren't great! The mommas weren't happy today. On a good not I felt babies on everyone but Briar!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

As far as udders go it looks like Lizzy is closest


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I think so too


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, looking good.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

:haha:No pics today but will get some tomorrow! Well today I felt more kids! I was finally able to feel kicks from Briar today! She has been such a pain trying to feel her kids last time I didn't even know she was pregnant until she dropped an udder then a few weeks later had a doeling! Im happy to be able to feel a kid from her! Elena totally freaked me out yesterday! I knew she was forming an udder but it hadn't necessarily dropped until yesterday. I'm not sure on due dates in guessing February but when she dropped all of a sudden I was worried she would kid then and there! Don't worry false alarm! A few of my girls didn't have colors so I ordered some and got them today while I was doing that I decided why not feel babies! I wasn't sure if one of my other does was pregnant or not so I decided to check and sure enough Eva is! I just love that they've chosen the coldest time to kid! Oh well I'll do my best on keeping them warm! I cant wait to see all their little bundles of joy!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is great you felt the kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I've got sad news!!!!!!! Elena kidded 4 weeks early and I have no clue as to why!!!!! She had a gorgeous stillborn doeling yesterday!!!! Looked just like her mom!!! Elena is doing fine and doesn't seem to notice she lost a kid so hopefully she'll get to raise kids her second time around! Ella and Lizzy have been moved to the kidding stall and Ella is starting to act off! She's becoming more friendly keeping away from the herd more and laying down a lot which I don't blame her she's HUGE!!!!!! I noticed today that anytime she would raise her tail it would be curved downward so hopefully kids will be coming!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry about the doeling


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

thanks Suzanne! How long should I wait before rebreeding? I'm gonna give her time off but how long do you think?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Especially since she was later term, I’d be inclined to let her wait until summer/fall to breed again, but that’s probably not truly necessary.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm trying to prevent winter kids again had my male with them all year and they're just now starting to kid...goofy goats


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Sorry about the stillborn.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Awe so sorry for the loss of your Doeling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, I am very sorry. 

She may of gotten hit hard in the stomach by another goat. 

I would just wait until the next breeding season. But that is just me.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ella isn't staying with the herd at all and is laying down a lot! She's not wanting any grain and is nibbling on her hay. She yawned a little bit today and was pushing her head against the wall. She is just standing and staring at the wall when she's not laying down....does this mean she's gonna kid soon?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pre-labor. It can take hours or less depending on the doe. It is when the kids are starting to go into position to the birthing canal, very uncomfortable for the doe. She may go back to eating and acting normal then going back to being strange again throughout the day. 

Any discharge? How are her ligs? Her udder really tight?

Keep an eye on her now, sounds to be soon.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

her udder isn't tight but her mom filled after birthing so im guessing she will too. Her ligs were gone yesterday I think im awful at finding ligs but anytime her tail was upish it would be bent looking. She doesn't have any discharge. she was pawing the ground then would go to her hay take a bit come back paw go back and repeat til she just came and laid down.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Not my pic but this is what it looked like yesterday when she would raise her tail


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, she has all the hollowing out, sinking look to her. Along with a big udder.
She might be having problems then, if she has been pawing at the ground and up and down for many hours. 
I would wash up and get a new surgical glove and go in gently with 2 fingers and see if she is open. If she is, she needs help. 

If you hit a wall, she isn't quite there yet.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That isn't her in the pic...she looks like she is hollowing out and her belly looks low today but she is hard to tell because she's huge I'm thinking she will have triplets twins at the least!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oops,

But if she is pawing and getting up and down, I would be worried.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No signs of her pushing but she's still acting off its one of those weird moons tonight and my dad thinks she'll kid tonight I think he's going back later to check on her. When we were leaving she was laying down again and had her head down in a corner when my dad shown a flashlight toward her her buddy Elena looked but she didn't


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is she doing today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you think she may of been pushing without you seeing it a few days ago?
I ask because her posture says labor to me.
If a Doe has been pushing for a long period of time, and have problems, they will stop pushing after so much time.
As I suggested the other day, up and down and pawing was another indication and I would really recommend a vet or for someone to go in and check her to see if she is open or still closed.

Is her eyes blood shot?

I am concerned for her.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Her lugs are completely gone today and is acting more energized but she's still acting off and wants loved on...I'm about to see her again and I can go in and see


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I felt babies today


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

yay!!!!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I know with some of my boer goats when they are pregnant and they go off feed with in 24 hours they kid. 
when she starts doing the soft talking likes she is talking to the babies, she may kid with in 4-6 hours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

JK_Farms said:


> I felt babies today


 Felt them internally or outside?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Outside...I went in put my whole hand in but didn't go farther because I didn't have long gloves on....she started talking a lot after I did that...still no kids but this is her today


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Still no kids!!! I'm not sure when she is due I assumed later but she keeps yawning and acting strange...


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

If her cervix was open when you went in today, I'd be concerned that she isn't progressing.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Is she eating? How's her udder?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> If her cervix was open when you went in today, I'd be concerned.


How would I know if her cervix was open?


goat girls said:


> Is she eating? How's her udder?


She eats her Alfalfa but wont touch her grain and nibbles on her hay.....she normally loves grain! Her udder is there but im not counting too much on her udder since her mom fills after kidding


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I went in to my wrist and didn't try farther....I felt tightening and loosening but im not sure if that was her or contractions


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I haven't ever had to go in my pregnant does so I have no personal experience, but it sounded like you got your hand in pretty far. Did you hit a "wall", or was it just as you explained above?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I could have gone farther I believe but I didn't try as my gloves were only to my wrists but I did feel tightening and loosening but I'm not sure if it was just her or contractions....she showed no signs of pushing


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

You're in for a long, sleepless night! She may just be having mild contractions that aren't too obvious.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Hopefully she will wait till morning! or hopefully till Sunday!!! I just wish I knew how far to go in...if she doesn't kid tomorrow or already have kids then I will go in again...I just don't want to bother her or hurt her by going in


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

This was her around 8


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Poor girl, she looks so uncomfortable!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

With that arched back she's gotta be in labor


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She does! but im so afraid of jumping the gun that I don't know when to intervene


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So you guys think she's definitely in labor?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would be pretty concerned. Doesn't sound like things are going normally.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

JK_Farms said:


> She does! but im so afraid of jumping the gun that I don't know when to intervene


I understand. Go with your gut feeling - if you think she needs help, don't hesitate.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

JK_Farms said:


> So you guys think she's definitely in labor?


Labor with complications.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Personally I would glove up and go in, it sounds and looks like she is in stalled labor.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Labor with complications.


i would have to agrre


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have to wait till morning im gonna try to go early I know this means she could lose the kids but I have no option to be able to go tonight sadly!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Why? She needs help.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I don't live near the barn where she is at and my mom said im worried about nothing and to let nature take it course even though im super worried


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Still no kids! She's a goof I guess she will have them when she wants:lolgoat: My biggest thing is why is she yawning!!!!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ella has gone off feed again!! Has no interest in it but she's grazing with the herd I believe my parents told me so I'll go back soon and check on her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

May be a sign.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Still nothing...her ligs came back I think I felt them but had a hard time...I couldn't feel any movement from her kids on her tummy anymore. Tried giving her feed but no interest but would gladly eat her alfalfa!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I took these today


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Her today she seemed to be walking slower today!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Seeing a lot of changes going on there, sinking in, in the flanks and around tailhead and tummy dropping lower.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She has a little discharge also...I'm guessing babies soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Any progress?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Nothing from Ella but Briar had a baby but I think he was aborted! Why are my goats aborting????


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I found him cleaned and momma was talking to him but he wasn't alive. I wasn't there for the birth maybe an hour late. Poor momma is still looking for him!!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Mom had also had a full udder which I milked out the colostrum.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Aww. So sad. Sorry for you and the Doe.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What are you giving for minerals? I really think you're dealing with mineral deficiency. Sorry about the buckling


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm giving loose minerals


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you supplement copper, selenium and iodine?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

It has those in it but I'm going to get a Bo-Se shot tomorrow just in case its a selenium deficiency....do you guys think he was premature?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

If he didn't have teeth I think he was premature. So sorry.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

He had them they just weren't out of the gums all the way....another goat owner said that they come out all the way after a week


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Only a loose mineral out is usually not enough. Almost everyone has to supplement further now. Sounds like you really need a cobalt block too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be minerals deficiency as suggested or an aborting disease? If you think they are birthing too soon.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

well I looked at my calendar and got the time wrong they are due in January! I've got them a cobalt block and boy did they go to town on it! im gonna have to order the Bo-Se shot


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Bo-Se is prescription, so you will have to get that from your vet.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I believe she had a stillborn because none of my goats have chlamydia all came from clean herds. Briar is top doe and no one tries to top her! I feel so bad for her because she is a great mom and even today she was still looking for her baby which makes me think maybe he was alive for a little bit....who knows but hopefully I'll have better luck with the others.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

On a better note here is Ella's udder today! She sure has dropped a lot!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Chlamydia could be an issue if you have had several abortions. Buying from a clean herd doesn't mean they can't have it. You may want to read this: http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/chlamydia.html


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So sorry about the losses, praying the rest of your does kid out just fine!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your losses!

It may help if you can tell us what brand of minerals you use. Also, everything you feed. It looks to me like there is definite selenium deficiency but it'd be easier to tell if the doe in questionable labor had her feet trimmed properly. Not sure if her pasterns are weak or if she's standing that way because her toes are so long.
You have some nice looking goats  I hope the rest of your kids come out happy, healthy and bouncing around like they should!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks! I actually just trimmed her feet she has awful feet which I'm hoping my buck will correct in the kids! Everyone is doing good except Briar she just can't get over her baby and I don't know what to do to help her! I think she thinks we have him but we don't! I feed them sweet feed, give them loose minerals that's for goats but I can't think of the name I just got them a cobalt block which they love! And am gonna order the Bo-Se shot tomorrow because its cheaper and I can get it faster than I can from my vet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Order from where?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm thinking Valley Vet supply


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You can only order Bo-Se with a prescription. You can order a seleniuem/e gel, but it is not as effective as the Bo-Se.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...dwvwk8NYjae94-kpAfUt3CfYxI6V0Mw8aAjWqEALw_wcB
This is what I found


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You will still need a prescription.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Yep RX, this is what that website says, lower on the page. *

*Please note that this item requires a veterinarian's prescription.*

*Three convenient ways to do that are:*


Let us contact your veterinarian for prescription authorization.
Your veterinarian can contact us by fax/phone.
You can mail us the original written prescription.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As to mama goat, allow her out with the others and eventually she will get past it.

It will be a little while before she calms down. It is sad.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Briar is doing better about her baby except now she thinks I'm her baby! Poor momma I feel bad that she lost him hopefully next time she will have better luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ella is getting closer and closer! Today she yawned quite a bit and even did the lip thing that I can't think of the name right now. Boy is she big as a house I'm guessing she'll have triplets but I know they can fool you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ella is now scouring!!!!! I cant catch a break!!!! She is getting so close to kidding and has been going off by herself for a few days now. Her temp is normal and well her behavior has been strange but I think its because she's getting closer no food change so I'm confused! No one else is having scours and they don't eat off the ground minus the grass. I honestly don't think its worms so could this mean she's getting close to labor? I just dewormed her today just incase it is worms but goodness these goats are getting me stressed!!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Briar was also acting weird. She is the one that had the stillborn. Well she pretty much adopted me as her kid and wont get off the milk stand till I "finish my meal":lolgoat: She is a goofy girl. Anyways she started seeming like she was in labor again!!!!!! She was yawning, flehming, and doing baby talk! it was so weird that lasted about 30 minutes then she stopped and started eating! has anyone had this happen before?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Lizzy today





















Athen a today





















Eva today


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

For Ella...A fecal is a good idea...check for coccidia. Could she have gotten into anything?



JK_Farms said:


> Briar was also acting weird. She is the one that had the stillborn. Well she pretty much adopted me as her kid and wont get off the milk stand till I "finish my meal":lolgoat: She is a goofy girl. Anyways she started seeming like she was in labor again!!!!!! She was yawning, flehming, and doing baby talk! it was so weird that lasted about 30 minutes then she stopped and started eating! has anyone had this happen before?


Are you sure she passed placenta? Have you checked to be sure it was only one kid she had inside? I know if you are milking her, it can cause slight contractions after kidding as the uterus goes back to normal size...but this sounded like more than that...


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No she's been locked up. Briar has had some discharge for a few days but its just the uterus cleaning itself. It was super weird lasted about 30 minutes then she went back to normal. There wasn't any babies in the birth canal so I didn't go any farther due to not feeling anything with the bump test or going in but I didn't go any farther. She did deliver the placenta and I saw it. I'm gonna check Ellas eyes tomorrow and get a fecal done by the vet


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Be sure they do a cocci count!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'll tell the vet that tomorrow when I call her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What did the vet say?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I wasn't able to get ahold of her but it turns out it wasn't Ella that was scouring thank goodness!!! But Elena was the one who was scouring lasted a day and stopped. I checked her eyes and they were between a 1 and 2 so they were good! She must have just not been feeling good that day but all is good now. But some good news is all the does who are still pregnant are doing well and the babies are kicking like crazy! I cant wait to see the little ones and hopefully I'll have some live babies soon! Lizzy's ligs are starting to go away but her udder isn't fully there yet which is no worry because last year she developed it right before kidding! Hopefully she will be a more loveable mother in the beginning unlike last year when she lost her kid twice!!!! Don't worry we found him hidden under a wheelbarrow and the tractor! Other than those two times she has been great! She was my problem doe that would nurse her son through the fence!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Boy has Ella filled! I thought she would fill last minute like her mom was said to do but I think she's gonna go soon!
Ella's udder on Thursday


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ella's udder today!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Sorry I've realized pics didn't post!
So Ella's udder Thursday







Ella's udder today!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

After watching Ella 24/7 I've not been watching my other does! Well Lizzy's vulva was like this today its like that while standing(sorry she kept moving so pics aren't great)


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Still no kids!!! hopefully we will have some tomorrow! Lizzy has been going away from the herd for about a week and then her vulva was loose and puffy today which I thought that she would kid today but nope!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is being stubborn, LOL


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ella kidded!!! A single buckling! Now how in the world a tan goat bred to a solid white goat that's been giving white kids gave this boy I have no clue! He's so cute and friendly!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He is so cute! 
I have light tan-ish colored doe, but she was a deep brown like that when she was born (and her 2 week old kid is, too). I’m sure your little guy will lighten up some as he gets older! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is adorable!!! He's looking a bit low on his pasterns, a dose of selenium would be a good idea.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yea! He is so darn cute. Are you keeping him?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I would love to keep him but we are going to get a New Zealand buck to breed some of the does. If he was a she then I would be keeping but sadly he's not.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Athena is worrying me a bit yesterday she had a tiny bit of discharge then today she had this! What is it? She is 100% pregnant


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My previously pregnant doe had a long, white string of mucous like that... she didn't kid for 3 weeks!  (I am not saying that that will be the case with Athena, though)


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She's normally right beside me and with everyone but today she went away from everyone. She's in a birthing stall and I'm gonna check on her again soon. She is bagged up


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

JK_Farms said:


> She is bagged up


I saw that in the picture! Hopefully it will be soon then.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So far no kids. She did loose her ligs I think she is hard to tell! She's still having that little discharge that looks like the mucus string her mom had before birthing but hasn't had any contractions so I say she'll probably kid tomorrow. she definitely wants her momma by her side and was crying for her so I let her in and Briar ran right to her! It's crazy how strong a momma goats bond is with her kid after a year!!!! I can't wait to see what we get from Athena and Duke! Last time I told myself that Ella was gonna have solid white kids she gave me a dark colored buck so Athena is gonna have solid white kids:lolgoat:!
Lizzy bagged up today!!!!! I'm expecting her to kid tomorrow or Thursday!! She also lost her ligs lol Ella brought the flood with her kid!!!!:storkgirl::storkgirl::storkgirl::storkgirl::storkgirl::storkgirl::storkgirl::storkgirl::storkgirl:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well goodness kids everywhere!!! Athena and Lizzy kidded last night or early this morning!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! Bucks/does/both? Pictures?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

A single buckling! Mom rejected him sadly but someone had already asked me for a bottle baby so that's a bonus!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

And the twins were 
Buck







Doe


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww! So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Still waiting on Eva to kid! Yesterday her stomach completely dropped so she doesn't have long! She's been slowly losing her ligs but when she dropped they came back. I also wasn't able to feel the kid like I did the other day. No discharge and her udder is looking great! Hoping for a doeling!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:kid3:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So far no kids! This was her on the 20th


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

This was on the 18th or 19th














And this is her udder from the 20th...she has filled!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Eva kidded today!!! A black buckling with a white spot on his side! She had him cleaned off and nursing when I got there! Now I only have one more due but she isn't due till April!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Sorry you didn’t get a doe, but congrats on the healthy baby! He’s adorable!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Cute


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks! He was just born in that pic and boy is he big! I feel bad for momma! My buck sure is throwing big singles


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Do you know how much he weighed?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cutie.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

About 8-9 lbs....I was able to weigh the others because they were at my house but he isn't at my house. He feels about the same weight as the 8.5 lbs buckling I sold already as a bottle baby. The brown buckling Ella had was 10 lbs!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well I was finally able to get Uneak on the milk stand!!! Her udder is growing pretty good! Her earliest due date is April 15th the latest is May 10th I believe! I say she will go in April as her udder started growing late February! What do you guys think?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You may be right.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have decided that I'm going to be keeping the brown buckling! I'm also keeping the doeling with the messed up ears since she was sadly my only female out of all the kids! Mack(brown buckling) is growing like crazy!! He's a month old now and I say he's hitting a little over 20 lbs!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I've noticed that my brown buckling Mack has some strange coloring going on! I was petting him and noticed that under his brown fur he has grey fur! What does this mean?! Can't really see it well in this pic I'll try to get some later today but I messed his hair around near his butt so you can see a little bit of what I'm talking about. None of my other babies have ever had this...I've not checked the others born this year


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

As he gets older, he’s probably going to turn a grayish/brown in color. 

He’s very handsome! Are you going to keep him as a breeding buck?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok that makes sense! Yes he's the only buckling I'm going to be keeping at least for a few breedings. I'm looking for a New Zealand buck but am not in a huge hurry so when I find one I'm either going to sell Mack or Duke not sure which one yet. Mack is turning out really well I love his build and he is putting weight on perfectly! I don't think the colors Duke has produced this year will stop amazing me! They are gorgeous! Definately excited to see how Mack turns out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm finally getting milk! I'm just separating them for at most 7 hours a day due to the kids just being 2 months. Here they are with just 6 hour udder!!!!







Lizzy (above)
Ella(below)








They are great mothers and still have enough milk to feed their kids after I milk them out! I can't wait to see their udders when they have 12 hour udders!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice! How much milk did you get from each of them? And what freshening are they each on?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm getting about 9 oz from Lizzy due to her having twins I don't milk her out completely. This is her second freshening. Ella I'm getting 12 oz and I could get more but she holds it for her buckling. This is her first freshening


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

That’s great for only 6 hours’ separation! 
I just bought a Kiko doe/kid pair and I am also going to try milking the doe soon.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

You definitely should!!!! I love milking my Kikos I tried dairy goats but my Kikos are my favorite!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

